# Calibrate mixer in the loop?



## mrkazador (Apr 6, 2007)

Planning to buy:
UCA202
Xenyx 502
EMM-6

I read that the mixer should be in the loop when calibrating the sound card. Question is, how do I do the loop?

#1









or


#2









I would think its #1... Also, what is a cheap mic stand for measuring?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The first picture is correct. However, keep in mind that the mixer’s 1/4” input bypasses the mic pre amp. Only the XLR input includes it in the circuit. 

This post tells how to generate a calibration file with the mic pre in the signal loop. But you can see from the graphs in Post #28 that between 20 Hz – 20 kHz the XENYX mic pre-amp deviates less than 1 dB from flat. So technically you don’t need to worry about including the mic pre in when generating the calibration file. You can just perform the loopback and calibration on the UCA-202 alone.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mrkazador (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot


----------

